# screening hearing test



## kumeena (Mar 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone

CPT code 92587 was given by the manufacturer for screening hearing test . Is it Ok to bill when the test was performed by a nurse in Adolescent or Pediatric clinic . 

When do we use code 92857 ?

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Allison McCoy (Apr 27, 2011)

Exactly what kind of testing are you doing?  Are you using an audiometer?


----------

